# White German Shepherd Dog grooming tips



## ladiesluvjimmy (Feb 28, 2008)

well i'm getting myself a white GSD and i was wondering what kind of tips you had for grooming? 
what type of shampoo would you use? 
how many times would you say i should groom it per week/month? 
what tools do i need to brush/clip nails? 
how short do i also clip the nails, i remember my sister clipped her dogs nails and i guess she went too far or something but the dog started to bleed.
any other tips or ideas would be great. i dont have the pup yet but just trying to do some research before i get this. oh im also a first time owner so any other suggestions on anything puppy wise would be great! thanks!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

The only grooming tool I use is a rake and I use it very frequently. Get yourself a good one - it will be your best investment. You probably won't have a huge shedding problem until the puppy is older, but might as well get him used to it now. Same with clipping his nails. I don't like the guillotine style clippers. I use the other kind - I'm able to see better exactly where I'm cutting. Again, get him used to the process now. Have your vet show you exactly where to cut. With white nails it's easier to see the quick.

Get yourself a good shampoo, not a supermarket brand. I like the moisturizing ones. Sometimes I alternate with one specifically for white dogs and boy does Buck shine afterwards. It hurts my eyes to look at him in the sun...


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Reno - what shampoo (specifically) do you use for White dogs? Merlin has a LOT of while on him and it's turning yellow (despite the multiple washings a week currently). I would like to have his white be white. Even Ony has white on her that sometimes doesn't seem "white" even after a washing.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I use either Kenic, Tropiclean or 8in1. They all have color enhancing shampoos that are great. I've used the Tropiclean Awapuhi White on Buck and he's gorgeous afterwards. When I had Tessa, my black GSD, I used the 8in1 color enhancing for black dogs and I swear I could see myself in her coat afterwards.


----------

